# October 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Hallyx!*

Hallyx (18 votes)


----------



## Mike

Alcemistnv (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

Junglist (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

Karebear13 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

amyteee (6 votes)


----------



## Mike

rmarkham (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

inuudo (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

LeoTheLakerBetta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Fredsterbit (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

inareverie85 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta lover1507 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

xXGalaxyXx (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

BettaHeart (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sena Hansler (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sivan (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Talen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bluebell (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

mkayum (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Little Leaf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

DragonFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

headerthebettalover (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

laynisample (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bananasammy8 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Perseusmom (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MyRainbowBettaFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Gracie8890 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

LuckyBlue (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

birdielikestomatoes (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Karebear13

Congrats Hal! Your betta is amazing


----------



## inuudo

Congrats Hallyx! and everyone else with such photogenic fishies! It was really hard to decide who to vote for this month. 

Thank you for the votes for Fluffy.  I should post a more recent photo because my little tail biter has grown out some glorious finnage, and all of that white is now an iridescent blue-green.


----------



## registereduser

Yay, I voted for a winner! Congrats to Hal and all!


----------



## MistersMom

love this..


----------



## Little Leaf

no votes for me... ;-;


----------



## MistersMom

Little leaf, its okay... your fish is pretty lol.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

I can't remember who I voted for but congrats to Hallyx! I got more votes than I hoped for.


----------



## Alcemistnv

ahh this is the closest I've been 
Congrats everyone!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

That's still good Alcemistnv! Lol I already submitted a pic for the November Contest


----------



## Destinystar

Yeaaaa for Hal awesome picture and a beautiful fish !!!!


----------



## Atena

so many pretty pictures. Congratulations on your pretty bettas!


----------



## Junglist

Congratz to the winner Hallyx and thanks to all that participated


----------



## ao

Love the one with the doggie XD


----------



## yappa

Amazing bettas!!! Hope to have eligibility to vote soon


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

You will get there in no time I am sure


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, Halyx. Thanks to those who participated.


----------



## Little Leaf

MistersMom said:


> Little leaf, its okay... your fish is pretty lol.


I blame these confusing high-tech cameras!!


----------



## Setsuna

Administrator said:


> *Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Hallyx!*
> 
> Hallyx (18 votes)


I'm buying me a pair of wild guitar smaragdina this coming month should be awesome. Nice guitar smaragdina btw


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

Congratulations Hal!


----------



## Hallyx

My goodness! Finally back online after six days and find that The Twerp has won the photo contest. He'll appreciate your congratulations. That's the only decent picture I have of him (my other fish have dozens of shots each). 

Lot of competition this month, too. Thank you all.


----------



## Karebear13

^ six days! I was wondering why you hadn't commented on it! Is that his name? Love it!


----------



## Shrimpsta

hallyx is awsome!


----------



## Hallyx

Shrimpsta said:


> hallyx is awsome!


Errr...well...uh, no...mmmm, you see: Hallyx is the name of the fish's keeper. The awesome little fish really has no name, but is most often referred to, disparagingly, as "The Twerp." ;-}


----------



## Atena

How insulting! You should rename him to "My little winner" ... or at least "winning twerp". LOL


----------



## Hallyx

Well, disparagingly but _affectionately_. If you knew his behavior, you'd understand. ;-}


----------



## bryzy

Birdielikestomatoes, what has gotten into u?


----------



## bryzy

How do you enter contest (for photo of the month?)


----------



## dramaqueen

Bryana, there is a sticky at the top of the contest page by admin that says how to enter contests. Click on that and a link is provided to enter contests. I hope this helps.


----------



## bryzy

Oh! I forgot!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Congrats to Hallyx! I really liked all the pics!


----------



## babystarz

YAY! Congrats Hally and Twerp! Nice to see some wild species representation


----------



## Hallyx

@ Bryana

This is where I go to enter and to vote:

Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care

In the right sidebar.

@ Babystarz

I knew you'd like those wild things. Seems to be more interest in them of late.


----------

